# they dont fly !



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hi i have turkish tumblers and they just dont fly at all ! i also have tipplers who fly and are happy to all the time ..there all kept the same way ?


----------



## Nazar (Aug 11, 2017)

I have a very similar problem which brought me to this forum. I have some new pigeons, all very young and none of them has flown before. They are all the pigeons I have and I am trying to get them to fly but they won't, they just fly to the roof and land there. How should I get them to fly?


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

what breed are they my friend ?


----------



## Nazar (Aug 11, 2017)

German Owls


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

As far as German Owls I do not think they are a flying breed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They aren't known to be, but I did read on a web site that they were interesting to watch them fly.


----------

